# Dinamo o algo parecido..



## Andy_CARP (Jun 5, 2007)

La idea es tener un sistema que arranque utilizando unas pocas pilas.. y genere una tension para mantenerse funcionando y abastecer otros circuitos... es posible o es demasiado descabellado? le dejo las pilas para todo y a otra cosa? 
la otra opción seria usar pilas recargables y generar algo asi como un alternador para que vaya cargando las pilas...


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola ,no informaciónrmas que consumo necesitas,quizas unas baterias recargarbles y cargarlas con  panel solar, sobre dinamos y motores ,no creo que seria rentable, suerte un saludo


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 5, 2007)

Es verdad no he pensado en la carga, aun no la se.. estoy viendo cosas.. pq la idea es armar un autito a control remoto y la idea es hacer una fuente que se autoabastesca, algo asi como el alternador de un auto, el cual necesita una bateria para el arranque y luego funciona con la V generada por el alternador. Esa es la idea.. es posible?? (de echo es posible, los autos lo hacen..  jejej)


----------



## austronomia85 (Jun 5, 2007)

necesitarias un motor que no consuma mucho amp/hy que gire rapido y tenga fuerza y otro que sea grande para que genere mas voltaje.......lo que se necesita hacer es hacer que el motor rapido gire para que el carrito avance y el grande al acerlo girar va a generar voltaje y solo lo tendrias que conectar a la bateria con diodos para que carge la bateria y no en vez de cargarla gire 8)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2007)

Me suena a movimiento perpetuo, un motor que gira a un generador y este alimenta al motor.

Lastima por las perdidas que se producen, si no terminamos con el cambio climatico.

Si utilizas un motor lo unico que se puede recuperar energia es durante el frenado, en vez de alimentar al motor se desconecta de la alimentacion y se conecta a una carga (por ejemplo unas baterias). y actua como dinamo.

Frenado regenerativo, muy utilizado en los trenes, la inercia del tren se transformadorrma en tension y alimenta a otros trenes que en esos momentos consumen tension.


----------



## austronomia85 (Jun 6, 2007)

yo crei que queria hacer un carro pero estoy viendo que no como yo hice uno asi pero era de control remoto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2007)

austronomia85 dijo:
			
		

> yo crei que queria hacer un carro pero estoy viendo que no como yo hice uno asi pero era de control remoto



disculpa, pero este mensaje es un poco enrevesado, no seras un politico haciendo campaña, en que veo que no lo tienes muy claro.


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 7, 2007)

estem.. see la idea es armar un carro, autito o como lo llamen... estoy viendo como hacer cada parte del circuito.. y teniendo las ideas para cada parte de el.. por el momento tengo que voy a utilizar dos motores paso a paso (uno para el avanze/retroceso y otro para girar o doblar) en principio va a estar conectado al puerto de la pc a travez de un cable para ir testeandolo mas facilmente y finalmente voy a colocarle el rf para usarlo a control remoto desde una pc seguramente o ya vere.. la idea es utilizar un pic o un micro para hacer las diferentes tareas facilmente... por esoo estoy pensando en el consumo del mismo.. y lo que estaria muy bueno es poder armar un generador como los que usan los autos (alternador-regulador) esta bueno lo que dicen de usar dos motores uno que arrastre a un segundo el cual recarga la bateria, ahora en cuanto a la energia de frenado.. q tanta puede ser en un autito q apretas el freno (ups... no pense en el freno..  jejje) y frenada a los 5 o 10 cms...
el auto utiliza un alternado (motor que genera corriente cuando lo hacen girar (buee esto lo hacen todos..  jej) una bobina.. y un regulador.. supongo que eso puede hacerse en este caso no?? 
se conseguira un motor como para un autito de este tipo que sea capaz de generar una corriente lo suficientemente alta como para cargar una bateria?? :S

Gracias por responder

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Dano (Jun 7, 2007)

Andy: EL MOVIMIENTO PERPETUO NO EXISTE.

No pretendas vencer esta ley porque hasta ahora nadie lo a logrado utilizando toda la tecnología del mundo.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2007)

Ejeemmm...

Dano... ¿Cuándo se ha parado el universo?

Ciaoooo...


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 7, 2007)

> Andy: EL MOVIMIENTO PERPETUO NO EXISTE.


Nu me grites....  nu hace falta...   
pues yo no digo movimiento perpetuo.. ni nada parecido.. yo solo digo imitar lo que hace un alternador de un auto.. eso mismo.. la idea es que no me kd sin bateria en dos dias de uso.. entendes??? obligando a un motor a girar algo de energia se puede generar supongo.. con eso algo se debe poder hacer.. no digo q alcanse para mantener funcionando el autito.. pero si q sirva para algo.. aunqsea para recargar un poco la bateria o algo....
en todo caso al autito se le puede meter algo como para poder enchufarlo con un transformador o algo y que cargue las baterias digamos.. o de alguna forma.. siempre alguna forma tiene q haber.. quiza.. generando con un motor.. y algunas celdas solares.. algo mas se pueda hacer....
la intensión es no matar a la bateria.. sino que tenga algun tipo de ayuda o recarga...
no estoy preguntando un imposible.. toy preguntando lo que hacen todos los autos...
 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2007)

Principio de fisica: La energia NO se crea NI se destruye solo se transformadorrma.

Si tu motor entrega 10 unidades de energia para mover el carro y 10 unidades mas para mover el generador tu bateria debe entregar un total de 20 unidades. Pero solo recupera las 10 unidades del generador, todo esto sin contar con los coeficientes de rendimiento, rozamientos, etc.
Lo mejor para preservar la bateria es producirle una carga minima, o sea motor de alto rendimiento, carro aerodinamico y sistema de transmision de bajo rozamiento.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2007)

Andy, el problema es el siguiente: En el auto a combustible, el motor mecánico produce, digamos que, unos 150 Hp. Y para cargar la batería se requieren unos 5A/h, aprox. 60W. Algo así com 0,08 Hp. Por otro lado, la carga sobre la batería es únicamente al momento del arranque del motor y luego, para alimentar luces, radio y accesorios. Quizás 1,5 Hp, cuando mucho.

En un auto eléctrico, es la batería la que soporta toda la carga constantemente. Digamos que se carga con 20 Hp/h, esto significa que para mantener la capacidad de carga de la batería, debes realimentar 20 Hp/h a la batería. 20 Hp/h para mover el auto más, 20 Hp/h de ralimentación suman 40 Hp/h. ¿De donde los vas a sacar? Eso es lo que dice la "Ley de Conservación de la Energía". Ah, y te lo dice fogonazo también.

Dano te dijo que "El movimiento perpetuo no existe" y yo le repliqué que "Sí existe". Pero no lo ha generado ningún humano, a saber, todavía. Para cumplir con tu deseo deberías acercarte o incluso superar el "Movimiento Perpetuo".

La única forma de recargar la batería de ese auto, será con un cargador, mientras el mismo no esté en uso   y eso tardará horas pues, tampoco se puede cargar la misma con la misma velocidad que se descarga.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Dano (Jun 7, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Dano te dijo que "El movimiento perpetuo no existe" y yo le repliqué que "Sí existe". Pero no lo ha generado ningún humano, a saber, todavía.
> 
> Para cumplir con tu deseo deberías acercarte o incluso superar el "Movimiento Perpetuo".



Yo me refería en la tierra   

El movimiento perpetuo hasta ahora no hemos logrado conseguirlo y menos lograr una autonomía mayor del 100, todavía ni nos acercamos a ese numero.

Saludos


----------



## Willington (Jun 8, 2007)

esto parece una conversacion bizantina ....

El movimiento perpetuo, empezando con que nada en el universo es perpetuo .. las estrellas nacen y
mueren, bla, bla y mil veces bla. 

para el autito yo diria que hay que colocarle varios sistemas de obtensión de energia, solar, de recuperacion incercial (que cuando frene recupere un poco la energia), un helice para obtener energia
del viento, y muachas cosas mas .....

finalmente hasta que no este lista la fusion termonuclear en frio, vamos a seguir teniendo problemas
energeticos.

saluods


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2007)

te olvidaste de la energia del pedo... si no me equivoco lo estan estudiando los ingleses, pero me parece de huele mal.

Lo del movimiento perpetuo hay varias patentes, pero recuerda que microsoft tambien patento el doble click


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2007)

Oye tio, vamos a tener que abrir un hilo de chistes electrónicos para reir un rato. A veces, me parece que nos ponemos demasiado serios.

Alguien dijo: "La Risa. Remedio infalible".

mcrven


----------



## gitanoloco (Jun 18, 2007)

Que el movimiento en el Universo es perpetuo?? esa es buena.... se ve q pata tal afirmacion alguien se paro en el fin del universo y vio q era perpetuo... o mejor aun en el fin de los tiempos....

Creo Q lo del movimiento perpetuo del universo es dabatible. Lo de crear movimiento perpetuo por el hombre aun no se logra (eso no es debatible).

Lo de mover un Autito o lo q sea... con una bateria para cargar otra bateria? no le veo mucho sentido, para eso consumi directamente la energia de la bateria q necesites... salvo q lo quieras hacer mediante energia solar por ejemplo, entonces ahi podrias guradar la energia q te sobra en alguna bateria o algo. O moverlo mediante un motor a explosion o algo asi....

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 18, 2007)

gitanoloco dijo:
			
		

> Lo de mover un Autito o lo q sea... con una bateria para cargar otra bateria? no le veo mucho sentido



Existe una patente sobre ese invento, se llama motor Bedini. Una batería hace girar un motor y con la energía inercial del mismo hace cargar otra o la misma batería.

Saludos


----------



## El corsario (Ago 24, 2007)

Hola.
Parece que no os enterais de lo que es un Motor Bedini.
El "parato" es para generar corriente "por la PATILLA" o más concretamente con los imanes.

Cualquier descerebrado es capaz de acoplar un motor y una dinamo y a generar corriente.....eso si con un rendimiento del 50% a lo sumo.

El invento de este señor, consiste en que mueve una rueda con imanes pegados a intervalos regulares, todos con el mismo polo N o S (hay modelos con rueda de bicicleta que parecen una noria, de risa, jajaaja) y un bobinon por delante del cual pasan los mismos, pero tiene "truco".

El truco consiste en que en lugar de poner carga la bobina continuamente, solo lo hace a impulsos, (1 vuelta entera o 1/2 cuando coge velocidad) de manera que con el giro va acumulando energia y la descarga de golpe, este "disparo" lo hace sincronizado y no sobre un iman, sino entre medio de ellos.

Lo cachondo es que el consumo del motor se mantiene igual con carga de salida o sin ella.

Y el rendimiento es SUPERIOR al 100% de largo (200% o 300%) por lo que se puede realimentar y encima sacar potencia.
De LOCOS pero.. funciona. 
Para más información mirad el YOU TUBE los montajes de Bedini y otras compañias como TOSHIBA que los tiene en marcha... y no es broma.
Ya sabeis la energia no se ....... en este caso la del iman.
Mirad free energy en el google y a alucinar.
Saludos.


----------



## gbatti (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola gente, no voy a entrar en debate sobre el tema de la energia del universo ni nada.

   Simplemente voy a comentar hacerca de la idea de recargar una bateria para luego implementarla... como sabemos, todavia no existe una maquina creada por el hombre que aproveche el 100% de la energía, si queremos mover un motor.. se disipa en forma de calor a través del a resistencia del conductor por ejemplo, por desgracia. 
   Pero lo que podemos hacer es disminuir el consumo de nuestro circuito lo más que podamos y buscar las pocas alternativas que tenemos para aprovechar la energía al máximo.
   Por eso si se va a realizar por ejemplo un robot seguidor de luz (por decir algo), podemos agregar un sistema de frenado regenerativo. Este sistema permite aprovechar la fem que produce el motor debido a su inercia meidante un circuito recargar una bateria.. o capacitores, para luego aprovecharla en el encendido del motor nuevamente que es el momento que mas energia se requiere para hacer girar el rotor. 
  A demás otra ventaja que posee el frenado regenerativo, es que diminuye mucho mas rápido la velocidad de giro del motor debido a que le entrega energia al capacitor o a una bateria recargable.. 
 Este sistema se implementa en robots que se requiere un frenado preciso y amortiguado, en la formula 1, etc.. para mas info busquen como KERS  o Regenerative Braking.

saludoss Batts


----------

